# FE-CBT Exam Results Release Date/Time



## FECBTRESULTS (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I know that most people here have taken their exam during the Thursday to Saturday days and gotten results back Wednesday ~0900 EASTERN but I wanted to ask if there is anyone out there that has taken the exam say Monday to Wednesday and when you have gotten results.  I just took my this past Monday and would like to know.  Made a topic out of it since I couldn't find the answer anywhere and it may help someone else in the future in determining their time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FECBTRESULTS (Dec 14, 2016)

Experienced and True... No matter what day of the week you take the test, results will come out the following week on Wednesday at 0900 EASTERN... I passed


----------



## Maji (Dec 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## FECBTRESULTS (Dec 14, 2016)

Maji said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!  5 years out of school and it feels good to have nailed it on the first try!


----------



## HurricaneMelinda (May 3, 2017)

I am so disappointed, I was so nervous leading up until 9 AM today, and still no result. Maybe it was just coincidence that y'all got yours at 9AM on Wednesday?


----------

